# Clexane and preventing a blood clot



## burren (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi there,

Just looking for some advice. I have two beautiful children boy/girl 4 year old twins, which were delivered at 33 weeks. I am happy to say they both are now healthy and happy. 
Following their birth I developed a blood clot in my lungs and was quite ill for several weeks. 

Now at almost 42 I would dearly love to try again but wonder am I crazy to even consider trying again..My GP has advised to 'leave well enough alone'  considering all my DH and I went through. My GP also advised that should I ever become pregnant again I would have to take Clexane.

By taking Clexane will the risk of having a blood clot be eliminated or would I still be at risk?

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

If you were to take clexane again it would significantly reduce the risk of another clot happening. Given your history and age it's likely that your clinic and doctors would want you to take it throughout any pregnancy.


----------

